# Backrest



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

Where is the best place to get a backrest


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Sreach for it..there is a few threads about them


----------



## BruteForce407 (Apr 1, 2010)

I got mine from Cabela's. about $40.00


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

does the cabelas 1 hold up good


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i got the cabelas one for $29.99 last month. it looks like it will be OK. only thing that i did not care for is the cushion is not vinyl so it will hold water. i will probably make me a new cushion after a few rides depending on how it holds up.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

if you want the arctic cat one http://www.funoutfitters.com/Arctic-Cat-Part-1436-050-p/1436-050.htm


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

Which one is better? I really want one.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

jrpro130 said:


> if you want the arctic cat one http://www.funoutfitters.com/Arctic-Cat-Part-1436-050-p/1436-050.htm


man that is a nice backrest but has a high price. i will stick to the cabellas one.


----------



## Unclebill (Sep 4, 2009)

I have had my Cabelas backrest for over a year now and it is holding up great and for 29 bucks cant beat it


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

hey guys i have a arctic cat backrest won on ebay but i have yet to pay cuz they didnt have any pics of the back of it so i emailed them and they said it has arctic cat written on the back. is there any way to remove it without damaging the seat. its embroidered i believe


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Duct Tape. :bigok:


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Lol Ahhhhh the good ole south

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

Lacquer thinner. Just a little on a rag, comes right of. It is paint. 

I have one.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

thanks RD


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

I've had a couple of the cabela's backrest, and they are nice for the price but if you water ride the particle board will come apart and the screws will come out. I replaced the particle board in mine with plywood and no other problems. On a side note I decided to spend the extra $ this time and buy a arctic cat one for my 300.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i jus got my arctic cat one sor $80 off ebay. i think there is one more left at that price if someone wants to jump on it cuz thats alot better than the $120 to $140 range


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thats probably the one I bought. lmao
I think it was $102 with shipping


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol mine was $88 shipped


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Dam that sucks, i searched for more and that was the cheapest I found.

Oh well, I'm sure I've wasted more than $15 before.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

lol i know i have


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Got my arctic cat backrest in for my 300 on Saturday and installed the same day. It is very nice and sturdy, worth the extra money over the backrest from Cabela's.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Arcitc cat all the way, I've had both.


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

You can build one for almost nothing , i think it cost me about 30 bucks to make mine.


----------



## HeadC1 (Feb 11, 2009)

Here's a pic of the arctic cat backrest mounted on my 300. Also a pic of how I mounted it. I welded 2 pieces of pipe to my back rack that the mounting tabs for the backrest fit perfectly into and drilled a hole through the pipes so I could use the pins that came with the backrest.


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

artic cat is the best i have that on my brute


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

dang headc1 i only paid 80 for the one with the speedrack..... it comes with adjustable brackets


----------



## MG_customs (Jan 1, 2010)

I was on the cabela's website today an i can't find that backrest.. Does anybody know if they still have it? Or havea part # ?


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

hey bidl how did u make it?


----------



## bigL (May 10, 2010)

i used a back bracket off a chair and cut a peice of plywood and cut some 4in foam and covered it .


----------



## poporunner50 (Aug 5, 2010)

well im bout to build one sometime soon.


----------

